# 05 F 250 Diesel Trans Cracking



## menchhofer (Jan 30, 2003)

Hello

New to the forum. Took my o5 250 diesel to dealer after plowing about 10 hrs today (2K miles on truck). Trans was loosing fluid.

Mechanic tells me I hit something for there is a crack in the housing. Now, this crack is located on the top inside of the top of the pan and I could not believe anything I ran over could have gotten up in that area to do the damage. Repair 6k to replace trans.

Now I am calling around trying to see if it is possible to weld this crack so I will not be out the 6 thousand. And to see if there are other options.
As I am calling around the dealer calls and says he has another o5 in the shop with a crack also.

They found a service bulletin that says 05 Fords with the new trans crack when plowing snow. I was saved by the warranty!

As I understand it, there is not fix yet. The dealers are told to replace the trans until a fix can be found.

Just thought I would pass this along to help others.


----------



## bret47 (Oct 2, 2004)

do you have the service bulletin number by chance? I have a new 05 with 200 miles and I havent plowed with it yet


----------



## LINY Rob (Oct 5, 2004)

I probably would have been locked up if they tried to pin cracking the tranny on me

glad it worked out for you and, hopefully others dont have the same problem.


----------



## fieldday (Dec 30, 2004)

My plow is being installed on a new 05 as I type. Say it isn't so....
The lasted and greated plow truck with a weak tranny???
Tell us ALL the details with the warrenty. We may need them.


----------



## menchhofer (Jan 30, 2003)

Just was informed by service mgr. all stock tranny shipments are on hold. Probably be about 3 weeks before any of the new fixed trannys are shipped.

My dealer did get one trans in and is installing in my truck. But it will not last long as it is an original trans. As I said, they are putting it in my truck so I will have a vehicle. They also informed me they will put the "new and improved" trans in after they receive them. So it is going to work out alright.

If you do have a 05 and if you push snow, the transmission will crack...something about a pin that works loose and planetary gears due to driving and reverse.


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

We need the TSB# a description of what the TSB said will not hold up in an argument or court unfortunately.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

menchhofer said:


> Just was informed by service mgr. all stock tranny shipments are on hold. Probably be about 3 weeks before any of the new fixed trannys are shipped.
> 
> My dealer did get one trans in and is installing in my truck. But it will not last long as it is an original trans. As I said, they are putting it in my truck so I will have a vehicle. They also informed me they will put the "new and improved" trans in after they receive them. So it is going to work out alright.
> 
> If you do have a 05 and if you push snow, the transmission will crack...something about a pin that works loose and planetary gears due to driving and reverse.


I plowed 14 hours with my 05 and had no problems but I agree with everyone else, keep us informed, I'm a little nervous.


----------



## menchhofer (Jan 30, 2003)

Keep your eye out for trans fluid squirting onto the ground and perhaps the level of the fluid in the trans. Dealer informed me one 250 trans went out just because the customer got stuck and he rocked himself out causing the cracking.

Sometimes it takes a while for the pin to work loose. 

Regardless, I would want a new trans installed in any 05 250 if I had problems or not.


----------



## fieldday (Dec 30, 2004)

Please get us any service bullitins from Ford you can get. 
Is this a regular 5 speed auto or one with a PTO option?


----------



## Kevo98 (Jan 20, 2004)

This is something that I definately do not want to hear. Just inked a deal on an 05 F250 crew with the 6.0 deisel, loaded. Hope they put one of those new and improved trannies in mine when they build it.
And if anyone wants to send me a pic of a grey crew cab they own so I can see what mine will look like so I don't have to wait 8-12 weeks to see it I would greatly appreciate it.
Kev


----------



## fieldday (Dec 30, 2004)

fordDR 
New User Join Date: May 2004
Location: Clairmont Alberta Canada
Posts: 9 

05 case cracks from snapring breaking inside case it was changed to a wave style snapring to soften shifts when goind from R-D or vise versa the snap ring breaks and cuts the case it shows up first in trucks with snow plows on theme there is a recall coming to replace the snapring back to the odl style with no problem


----------



## sbrennan007 (Jul 27, 2003)

Just dropped mine off at the dealer today. Trans fluid all over the garage floor under what looks to be around the back end of the trans.


----------



## ccorey2 (Jan 25, 2005)

*05 F-350 tranny cracks*

I have an 05 f-350 diesel- with similiar high side crack- dealer initially says possible abuse- then recants when I tell him that I know of others - same specs and same crack. I started investigating on my own just in the western NY area this weekend I have found at least 17 others in shops right now with cracked cases. Dealer now says that it is a snap ring inside that lets go and cracks the case. Un-confirmed info at this time is that Ford will only rebuild with a new case. No new tranny- no warrantee extension- I know of 2 trucks in this group with under 400 miles! Also, if you have a broken one: snap rings and cases now suddenly on back order- truck is sitting. Un-confirmed info at this time - all trannys manufactured BEFORE 12-01-04 are possible problem candidates-


----------



## sbrennan007 (Jul 27, 2003)

That was the problem with mine. Nice size crack in the side of the trans, and fluid all over the place.

Dealer ordered a new replacement trans and installed it about 2 weeks ago. Now the new one is showing trouble signs as well... :realmad:


----------



## mfcavo (Jan 31, 2005)

*I had same problem*

The tranny on my F250 V10 (1500 miles) crapped out on Wednesday and I don't even use it to plow (yet). Called dealer yesterday and asked if it was the snap ring problem I had read about online and he said yes. They have 25 trucks in their lot and can't get parts fast enough. I am an attorney and thinking of taking legal action if I can find out that they knew about problem when they sold me the truck. Does anyone know the number or date of service bulletin?


----------



## saleen49 (Jan 31, 2005)

There is an independent Ford website called blueovalnews.com and it is full of info on anything Ford good and bad, you can also go there to request a Ford employee's discount called an X plan pin if you are planning to purchase a new Ford for a discount this is legal and Ford encorages employee's to give them out,


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

And some other ignoramus in another thread said there was only a few exhibiting this problem. Yeah, a few thousand per state.


----------



## sbrennan007 (Jul 27, 2003)

New Recall 05B27 for the trans's in the '05s. They told me it was with the Torqueshift trans and the snowplow package. Not that there is any difference in trans's.


----------



## PAPLOWER (Jan 22, 2005)

*05*

05 Don't Sound


----------



## Dan Vane (Feb 10, 2005)

*Thanks Guys*

I'm new to this site and I just had to thank all you guys. Monday, the company I work for took delivery of our '05 F-450. The dealer didn't mention anything about the trans problem. Well, after reading all about it on this site I asked them and they said "Yea, we knew about that problem". Now we have a new truck with a new plow that we don't want to use. Thanks Ford. :realmad:


----------



## jeffw (Feb 5, 2005)

boy that sucks, my ford dealer who sells lots of plow rigs told me straight up i won;t sell you an 05 till they are fixed. he sold me a brand new 04 said there were no problmes with them. he was straight forward with me. i wish all dealers were like this. i heard about the 05 problmes about 3 months ago. that is when sarat ford in agawam mass stoped selling them. if you insist on the 05 they will sell it but they prefer to let the 04 go cheaper then your happy.

jeff


----------



## Team_Yamaha (Nov 30, 2002)

This really sucks, I am glad that I don't have a plow on my 05 yet.. I have 7,500 miles on mine and of that 4,500 miles have been towing 10-16K. I would just hate to have a problem then. Is the tranny cracking only on plow trucks or is it happening on all 05's????


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

The "trend" seems to be on trucks that are plowing due to the repetitive drive to reverse, and reverse to drive shifting. This seems to be what is causing something to break and then the cases end up cracking. It starts out with the D-R or R-D shift getting slower and slower. This is not fact but rather common things I have noticed on several threads over several websites.


----------



## sglaine (Sep 19, 2004)

I'll wait and see what happens with these trucks before I buy a new one.


----------



## charlieg (Jan 2, 2005)

*auto tranies*

ford has made a statement that as of jan 15th all the tranies are ok, :salute:


----------



## Xtra (Sep 29, 2003)

The tranny in my '04 F-350 went today. I wonder how long it will take to get fixed, and will I get a re-designed trans?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

charlieg said:


> ford has made a statement that as of jan 15th all the tranies are ok, :salute:


Yeah, right. I'm holding my breath on this one.


----------



## doh (Sep 23, 2003)

05's Back and forth plowing has had some issues with reverse clutch snap ring popping out causing case damage.

Late build 04's reverse planetary pins came out, causing harsh reverse shift. plowing related.

Blue oval news is a very anti ford site. don't trust everything they say.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

not sure if my cracked or not but she started leaking trans fluid heavily Friday night, ( 6000K on the clock ) I'm off to the dealer with printed copies of all the threads on the transmissions taking a sh^t. I will only pull these out if they bullsh*t me.

thanks for all the info.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Pretty good service, I left the dealer 2 hours ago and they verified the case was indeed cracked. 3-4 days for a new case, they said they remove everything from the old trans and pop it into the new case as well as fix the snap ring which is at the lower part of the trans.


----------

